# Suche Black Ops 2 tausche gegen Far Cry 3 (PC)



## TheEox (28. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,

Ich suche Black Ops 2 (Pc) EU version ohne Ban und online spielbar. 
Biete dafür Far Cry 3  

Bei interesse bitte melden


----------



## smooth1980 (29. Mai 2013)

Wirst du wenig Glück haben.BO2 Keys sind mehr als das 3fache wert wie ein FC3 Key.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2013)

Und man muss zudem noch einen finden, der vlt NUR BlackOps2 in seinem Account hat - oder nen key "über hat"    wird schwer... Far Cry 3 hingegen lag/liegt bei vielen AMD-Karten als Code bei, das haben also sicher recht viele...


----------

